# Wet Farts? Whats the deal with that?



## ibdoer

So this happens every so often. I'll feel great for a couple of days. Then I'll wake up in the morning with bloating and lots of gas, and my farts exrete like a clear liquid, and sometimes a little mucus. Whats the story with that? I later had a BM (kinda soft) and felt a bit better.
   Last night I had alot of beans for dinner, but regardless, it happens every so often. Its a real downer. Im scared to let air out in the mornings without sitting on the toilet cause i dont want to dirty myself. 
   Anyone have this issue? Anyone have any ideas to stop it?

I am currently taking Apriso and a half packet of Questran a day.


----------



## woops!

It is sooo good to know i am not the only wet farter out there. For some reson i have found that if i stay away from carb foods, it gets a bit better. I feel your pain. I usually pack extra undies to take to work with me... ..... I think i will go by the saying in the movie The bucket list.... never trust a fart. If anyone has any other suggestions on this I would love to hear them.


----------



## Lydia

That only happens when I have a fistula. For me its drainage from the fistula.


----------



## Astra

woops
your signature
wherever you may be...let the wind blow free
in church or chapel
let it rattle!

lol   we used to say that when i was little

Yeah, never trust a fart, dead easy to follow thro!
I've not got any suggestions, sorry
xxx


----------



## Nyx

Sharting is a way of life for us Crohnies!  Get a stoma...that stops the wet farts guaranteed....lol


----------



## SoTired

Lydia said:


> That only happens when I have a fistula. For me its drainage from the fistula.


I think that's what is happening with me right now.  I think I've wiped my butt 15 times today.  I'm so tired of the wet farts and constant draining.  UGH!


----------



## Pirate

Lol, I thought wet farts were a norm. Remember we're only an air bubble away from filling our shorts.


----------



## denisk

It's worse when you are standing in a river fishing wearing chestwaders.  Trust me on that one LOL


----------



## Pirate

Or in a hunting suit in the middle of deer season.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

ibdoer said:


> So this happens every so often. I'll feel great for a couple of days. Then I'll wake up in the morning with bloating and lots of gas, and my farts exrete like a clear liquid, and sometimes a little mucus.


I am the EXACT same way.  The juicy farts usually happen about once a week for me.  I sometimes get a lot of mucus with them.  I have no idea what causes them, I've looked at what I've eaten and my diet doesn't seem to play into it as far as I can tell.  So, I have no advice for you, but I just wanted to say that you're definitely not alone!


----------



## lillygracken

*Wet Farts*

Guess I thought this was a part of the norm too. I thought it was interesting to learn that getting a stoma would stop all of the wet farts. It sure is embarrassing and yet I am so grateful for a forum like this that we can ask and talk about anything. I too am glad to hear I'm not the only one. What I have hear that helps with decreasing mucous is adding mesosilica in your diet. It is suppose to decrease gas and also aid in digestion. Anyone have any information on this one?


----------



## Fog Ducker

http://www.purestcolloids.com/mesosilica.php Link now works  /never tried this tho.

I hate the juicy farts! Sometimes I can tell the difference if one is gonna be juicy or not, but when Im not feeling to great I just dont trust any!


----------



## Stevi (:

Ugh Everytime I have to pass gas its straight to the toilet for me! I do not trust any of them....not one.... I pass soo much mucous through me....my doctor siad its just cuz i have diarrhea...but sometimes I pass just mucous so what about than? lol


----------



## BlackButterflies

After some trial and error with food I noticed that if I stay away from legumes and beef especially the gas completely stays away.


----------



## SupportiveMom

Thanks for a smile on the subject that seems to plague many of us!


----------



## shamrock15

I use a little TP to line my underwear when I have sharts. If you have sufficient control, you can stop mid-fart and the TP will hold you over until the washroom. Works really well on that little leakage from fistulas too. Just make sure you aren't using cheap stuff, it chafes!


----------



## Stevi (:

Yes i took out beans red meats lactose and carbonated beverages and it decreased the amount of gas i pass by so much, i am always near a bathroom so I just fart there


----------



## Jabo

good one liners about farting.  you all made me laugh.  

I found a lot of improvement in this area by counting out onions and garlic.  They are really serious FODMAPS or things that get digested by bacteria in the large intestine instead of by the body in the small intestine.


----------



## Ozboz

denisk said:


> It's worse when you are standing in a river fishing wearing chestwaders.  Trust me on that one LOL


Lol Thats why I only fish from the bank and near bushes so if that happens I can duck in there and do my thing although I have had rods dragged in the water from big fish taking the bait and running with it


----------



## Ozboz

Stevi (: said:


> Ugh Everytime I have to pass gas its straight to the toilet for me! I do not trust any of them....not one.... I pass soo much mucous through me....my doctor siad its just cuz i have diarrhea...but sometimes I pass just mucous so what about than? lol


same here sometimes when I put my legs up  to rest I start to leak worse just mucus sometimes mucus and D and have to go to the bathroom then i sit down and leaks again straight away


----------



## Ozboz

I use maxi pads for this problem I buy the ones for male urinary leakage but there nice and thick and also pretty big fit nicely on the behind. the female one are too narrow and you need to stick a few together for them to work but sometimes leak at the join the male ones are great


----------



## noisekick

just in cause we need a public restroom.
How to use it the funny but properway.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCSGMR64VO8


----------

